# Login issue for 29April



## manish.rupapara (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello,

i am facing issue while login to immigration.govt.nz website.
Since time is approaching for 2013 SF visa quota, and website is facing such issue.
I really doubt, we would be able to secure our SF visa place.

Does anyone facing similar issue? do you have any alternate to login or any work-around?

Thanks in Advance.


----------

